# Sweating floor sink



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

Guys looking for a little input here.

We did a re pipe on a restaurant and found that the CI floor sink serving the ive machine is sweating condensate pretty good into the retail space below.

Any solutions?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

mpm said:


> Guys looking for a little input here.
> 
> We did a re pipe on a restaurant and found that the CI floor sink serving the ive machine is sweating condensate pretty good into the retail space below.
> 
> Any solutions?


Add a bit of warm water to the discharge, maybe a valve like used on a sweating toilet. Anyway to insulate the floor sink trap?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Gravity drain, how about discharging indirect into a holding pan, then the overflow from the pan into the floor sink. Let the water come back to room temp.

It's all your fault for living in such a nice humid area.....


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Add a bit of warm water to the discharge, maybe a valve like used on a sweating toilet. Anyway to insulate the floor sink trap?


The sink trap is insulated its the sink itself that is sweating


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Maybe if possible use spray on expanding insulation foam. Cover the sink all around all exposed surfaces underneath to insulate it that might stop it.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

mpm said:


> The sink trap is insulated its the sink itself that is sweating














I've seen bar ice bins behind the bar sweat like that; even though they were insulated with that spray-on expanding foam. You have to insulate all the drain lines, bins, etc. really well.


----------



## JimmyMac (Nov 4, 2015)

Maybe look at it from a different angle, possibly decreasing the humidity in the area and or getting more air movement at the location. I know obviously you are in Hawaii, good luck with that...

Run into the issue on back to back frozen food cases in supermarkets, on hot humid days if no airflow around the cases they will sweat badly underneath and on the back of the cases, due to lack of airflow.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Not always practical, but could you put a pan under it and run a drain somewhere? After insulating sink of course.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

davidlove2099 said:


> Sweating pipes are often misdiagnosed as leaky pipes, you can fix from a professional garage improvement company.



Cool.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

davidlove2099 said:


> Sweating pipes are often misdiagnosed as leaky pipes, you can fix from a professional garage improvement company.


WTF.......

Hey Love, here is how you fix it.>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## rowanova (Aug 2, 2017)

Insulating with expansion foam is the way to go, done a few that way


----------

